# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printed Clock

## mab

www.3Dprintspecialty.com is a new web site dedicated to the art of 3D creativity. Our latest addition is a 3D printed clock, designed and tested in house. This is a fun and somewhat challenging project that will reward you with a "show off" wall clock that you make, and actually keeps pretty good time. All required .stl files and assembly instructions are available on the site. You will need a 3D printer with at least an 8" x 10" print bed.
www.3Dprintspecialty.com also features games (like chess sets), puzzles and a gallery of 3D printed earrings that glow in the dark.

email any questions or comments to:  3dprint1854@gmail.com

----------


## ethompson

Thank you. Nice products.

----------


## AnneSmith

Thanks for sharing the information.

Regards,
Anne 

HP Printer Setup     | HP Printer Installation

----------

